# Reglan



## 16181 (Aug 25, 2006)

Can someone please tell me exactly what this is used for? I have been told it is used for nausea and then I was told it helps push the food thru.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Both.Here is a link that explains.http://www.drugs.com/reglan.html


----------

